# Sucks to be this guy



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

St Mary's River inlet, GA. Friday afternoon. This is what happens when you try to come in the inlet on autopilot. 










The Next Day....Bye Bye!


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*Duh*

guess the autopilot don't always work ...

Better call Geico 

Hey Barty ... love my 7500 ... glad I didn't sell it to ya


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 29, 2005)

Guess he wont need to drop anchor to jig those rocks. Did he do that at night? Hope no one was hurt, really go to show you he might have run someone over as well.


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

No, he hit it during the day. Witnesses said he looked to be going about 15kts..It hit hard.


----------



## Jarson (Dec 29, 2006)

http://www.yachtworld.com/core/list...rrency=USD&access=Public&listing_id=57469&url

I wonder if he'll lower the asking price. This is the same boat so I hear. The first two letters of it's name match up.


----------



## fishindawg (Mar 28, 2007)

*Ouch!!!*

One word ..Duct Tape! Ok two words.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Well now that sucks...............*


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Just goes to show that all the electronics in the world is useless if you don't know how to use it. With today's intergrated navionics it's almost impossible to hit a reef like that.


----------



## seasnake (Jan 21, 2007)

i hope they at least saved that poor little skiff..


----------



## patindaytona (Jun 17, 2006)

*Not So Bad*

All I need to do next time I have a bad day fishing and I'm cursing I lost "the big one" (like today), is to take another look at this posting....


----------



## psurflp (Jun 5, 2007)

ouch!!


----------

